
Chrome is intervening against document.write() - fagnerbrack
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/08/removing-document-write
======
anilgulecha
I'm involved and have written fairly lage frontend javascript applications.
I've not once had to do a document.write.

IMO this is only used for spam/tracking/ad injections. Deprecate and remove
it.

~~~
fagnerbrack
There are uses:
[https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/blob/4ebe939594634...](https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/blob/4ebe939594634e92d5a6f905aceadd99f06c8699/src/index.html#L26)

~~~
anilgulecha
In this case, it would be as simple as including the script in the page
header.

